# Skyline Qtr mile world record... 7.590sec at 191.97mph/308.96kph!



## Andy_ran (Jun 14, 2005)

Reece McGregor and the Heat Treatments Ltd GT-R Skyline were at it again at Willowbank Raceway today and man were they at it! Smashing the HKS GT-R Skyline World Record well and truly with a 7.590sec at 191.97mph/308.96kph! The team were needless to say over the moon with the performance and with a good handle on the clutch setup now feel they can wind some more power into the GT-R for the Fast Fours Jamboree this weekend. Checkout the pass at :- 


2006 Fast Fours Jamboree - Press Release 5

WOW!!!


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Holy S**T!!!  

Well done to Reece and the team. Fantastic result!:smokin:


----------



## lul (Sep 13, 2006)

wow r32 is the best


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Tripple Post


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

man thats fast


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

The run was clearly so fast that many people have seen it at different times due to the Lorentz equations. This is extremly annoying.


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

now thats how to do it lol he was sideways for most of it! and left a fairly long tyre mark defo think that will be goin alot faster!


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Simply awesome....  and by looking at the tyre trail he left all down the strip i think theres more in the tank !

R32's are the future....:chuckle: lol...


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

This pretty much sums up Reeces sideways 7.59 pass
The car was set at 9500rpm and has got a 11,000rpm limit 
Even at 9500rpm I would be amazed to see what time he would do if it was a straight and tidy run ,I guess we will this weekend at Fast Fours Jamboree in Aussie


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Guys I need ONE confermation

Please spare me the sh1t later, ok?

There's an argument going on with the yanks muscle lovers saying to the imports that this Reece McGregor GTR IS NOT "AWD" BECAUSE from the video and this picture they can't see the front wheel marks but only rear wheel marks plus the yanks add saying stupid things like "HOW CAN AN AWD DO REAL WHEEL BURNOUT IF ITS AWD?" (They don't understand that the AWD Skyline can do that)

NOW my question is! Is this Reece McGregor drag car an AWD or a RWD???


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

RWD Burnout to heat tires up.
4WD Launch and Run is 4WD

More info Reese and his R32 GTR Here (This is his old engine setup)
Ignition Magazine


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

You also have to "limit" the amount of power going to the front diff when you do a AWD launch with a GTR. Since that amount of power will basically shatter your front diff instantly!!!

That is the beauty of the GTR's AWD system, you can adjust the amount of power (in %) to the front wheel to get your car off the line. Can't do that with an old EVO or Scobby. 

Therefore you can do a burn out with AWD turn off to warm the rear tires up. Put it back on to AWD for the launch. That sound answer the "Yanks" :chuckle:


----------



## R32 FLOYD (Sep 3, 2006)

well ive noticed that in my r32 gtr when i take off in the wet even though the front torque has kicked in it is still only the rear wheels that still dont have much traction and the front wheels have all the grip and sorting things out.


----------



## Miness (Aug 24, 2005)

the record doesnt count in my eyes...he cheated using methanol:chuckle: 
























only joking awesome time:bowdown1:


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

not bad i spose.....
i could only manage a 7.6sec quarter in mine.
perhaps ill turn my boost up slightly.


:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 


wow what a car:squintdan :squintdan


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

GTRJack said:


> Guys I need ONE confermation
> 
> Please spare me the sh1t later, ok?
> 
> ...


Tell them it's all-wheel drive and we live our lives a quarter mile at a time and that for that 7 seconds or so, we are free.... :chuckle:


----------



## Taurine (Dec 13, 2005)

Miness said:


> the record doesnt count in my eyes...he cheated using methanol:chuckle:
> 
> 
> only joking awesome time:bowdown1:


Record doesn't count because he wasn't wearing the right colour underwear and didn't perform a dance in the direction of the sun prior to the run.

:squintdan :wavey:


----------



## Taurine (Dec 13, 2005)

First round of qualifying resulted in a 7.57 @ 191mph


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Update????? video's??


----------



## LMFRACING (Jul 1, 2002)

Does anyone have the specs of the car ?
Power ? Weight ? Gearbox ?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

LMFRACING said:


> Does anyone have the specs of the car ?
> Power ? Weight ? Gearbox ?


I've pulled this off an earlier thread but I think the spec may have changed. Think it's a 2.8 now??:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/5...e-2.html?highlight=heat+treatments#post452516



> Here is the Spec Sheet
> 
> RB26 @ 2.6ltrs
> HKS Cams
> ...


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Apparently HKS calling Reece was a crock ............ didn't happen...... they've all just got back and I asked the question and the answer was no....... 

But................ there are plans for HKS to roll out their old drag car apparently, had been planned even before Reece did his runs in Aussie so hopefully if that proves to be true we may have a head to head coming up 

Possibly on home soil too ! We'll have to wait and see.............. either way, it's bloody cool to say a kiwi team has the quickest GTR in the world ........... I'm a proud little kiwi


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Nov 30, 2003)

*Proud???*

Perhaps. LITTLE...............NO!!!!!!:runaway: 


Tony


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

GTRJack said:


> Guys I need ONE confermation
> 
> Please spare me the sh1t later, ok?
> 
> ...



Yanks, where? You can't explain how the AWD system works to them? Give me a link, and I will sort it out.

Not to rain on your parade, but a proper RWD car will always out perform an AWD car in the 1/4.


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

SkylineUSA said:


> Not to rain on your parade, but a proper RWD car will always out perform an AWD car in the 1/4.


thats no big secret! :chairshot


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

WOW


----------



## Shep (Dec 22, 2005)

Congrats to the Heat Treatments team. Awesome job. No doubt going rwd would be easier but having something different is cool though.


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

skylife said:


> thats no big secret! :chairshot


Agreed, but a lot of guys out there do not know that.


----------



## Oz_GTR_Boy (Mar 24, 2006)

yeah i watched it pedal down that 7.57 simply awesome... Jamboree was good fun


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*HKS*



> But................ there are plans for HKS to roll out their old drag car apparently


HKS have been running their car regardless. It was in Thailand doing some runs. I think it only stopped running for a year or more whilst it came to the UK etc. opcorn:

It would be nice to see it run on full-bore against other GTR's which are capable of running real heads-up within a tenth or two, that would be a great sight.

There is talk of getting together the worlds quickest 4WD's in one place, maybe next year.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Andy Barnes said:


> ..........There is talk of getting together the worlds quickest 4WD's in one place, maybe next year.


You better start shaking down that car of yours then Andy


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Test*

I am on it!

Car os back tomorrow, 2 weeks to finish some things, testing starts end Oct.


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

Andy Barnes said:


> HKS have been running their car regardless. It was in Thailand doing some runs.


in 2004 the R33 did a few run in Thai. last year HKS send thier S13 RB26. This year on Nov 4th, HKS is said to bring the R33 again. 

hopefully i can go and watch. who knows might get to see some upgrades for that car..


----------



## shanef (Jun 8, 2006)

Reece's car runs a full billet HKS block.

Also the HKS car and reece's car are far from similar. The HKS car would not be upto the rules that we have here in australia, one thing is the doors are thin sheets of CF, they dont run gearbox shields etc. All that adds upto weight. Where reece's car fully passes all the rules.


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

shanef said:


> The HKS car would not be upto the rules that we have here in australia, one thing is the doors are thin sheets of CF, they dont run gearbox shields etc.


HKS door looks very close to Sumo Pink GTR. :smokin: 
not sure about the HKS R33, but their SX is using some kind of gearbox shields at the clutch area.

notice Reece chassis floor are cut out and replace with a flat pics. so the trans is inside the car. less drag and lighter too. 

bottom line, both gtr are light regardless. Im sure someone like Mario can talk more about this weight topic. :chuckle:


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

When the HKS R33 GTR raced at Willowbank, Qld, Australia in 2002 it had to pass the relevant safety inspection test by ANDRA (the drag racing governing body in Australia) in order for it to race.


----------



## NXTIME (Oct 21, 2005)

RocK,

Any more detailed info on the HKS R33 racing in November? Would consider travelling there just to see it race.


----------



## RocK (Oct 21, 2004)

unless u can read Thai, go here for more info
4Nov-1.jpg


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

Reeces car isn't anywhere close to the weight of the HKS car if the 1050KG weight I've heard mentioned is true...............just makes it that much more impressive to get the result they did.


----------

